# FR: X heures et demie / midi/minuit et demi(e) - accord



## Figgie

I never undestood why it is said "Midi et demi" and not "midi et demie". Doesn't "demie" refers to half an hour, which is feminine (une heure)? For eg. "Deux heures et demie (heure), trois heures et demie (heure), etc." 

So, the "demi" from the expression "Midi et demi" refers to what, if not to the "heure"?

Tks in advance!


----------



## Benoît abroad

To "midi" which is masculine!


----------



## Figgie

I thought at it at first, but since I'm a native Portuguese speaker, the doubt remained. Because in Portuguese (which is very similar to French in grammar structures ), we must agree the "demi" with the hour, not with the "midi" (which is also masculine in Portuguese).

Anyway, tks!


----------



## Pinairun

Mais il existe la possibilité d'écrire _et demie,_ n'est-ce pas?

Du CNRTL:
*B.−* [Avec l'idée d'un moment précis dans le temps] Douzième heure du jour, à partir de minuit. _(Il est) midi juste, passé, midi et quart, *et demi(e);* midi sonne; l'heure de midi, les douze coups de midi, sur les coups de midi._ 

Salut


----------



## Thomas1

_Le Bon usage_ dit d'une bataille :


> Demi, selon les dictionnaires et les grammaires, reste au masculin dans midi et demi, minuit et demi. Cet usage n’a pas disparu, mais il est battu en brèche depuis la fin du XVIIIe s, [...], et on trouve de plus en plus souvent midi et demie, minuit et demie.


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet, les deux sont possibles…

_midi et demi_ = midi et demi-heure
_midi et demi*e*_ = midi et une demi-heure


----------



## Pinairun

Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai des doutes sur le texte en italique:

"Il part à l'hôpital à six heures _et demi(e)._"

Est-ce qu'il y a un "e" à la fin de "demie"?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Donaldos

Oui:

_six heures et demi*e*_


----------



## bofdico

Cependant, on écrit "une demi-heure" ! 
Le dictionnaire précise qu'il y a deux cas d'emploi du mot "demi(e)":
-premier cas : en tant qu'adjectif précédant le nom il est invariable = "demi" : exemple : "demi-heure ; demi-journées"...
-second cas : placé après le nom, il en prend le genre mais reste au singulier : exemple : "deux heures et demie" ; "trois jours et demi".
C'est plutôt complexe mais c'est comme ça...


----------



## jann

This link from the BDL may help

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Heure


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hello,
To say it's half past 3 in French we say :"Il est 3 heures et demi*e"*
What about it's quarter past 3? 
do we say "Il est 3 heures et quart." ?
On my book it is "Il est 3 heures et quart."
Why demie is feminine while quart is masculine? is it a grammatical rule?

If we want to say "3 and a half hours" , which is correct "3 heures et demi" or "3 heures et demie" ?


----------



## olivier68

"Quart" est ici un substantif de genre masculin : il est 3 heures et (un) quart (d'heure).

"demi" est un adjectif un peu particulier. Il reste invariable devant un substantif mais s'accorde en genre (pas en nombre !) s'il est placé après un substantif.
On écrira donc : "une demi-heure"... mais on écrira : "une heure et demie".
De même, on écrira "3 heures et demie" pour indiquer un horaire ou une durée.

C'est subtile et compliqué, j'en conviens


----------



## Sun-Shine

Merci beaucoup
And why is it "demi" not "demie" here ? 
3 heures et demi - Traduction anglaise – Linguee


----------



## olivier68

Parce que "Linguee" n'est pas fiable ou que personne ne lui a enseigné la règle ;-)
Dans votre cas, il mentionne même explicitement : "sources externes non révisées" ;-)

Vous trouverez sur le même site la bonne orthographe ici :

de cinq heures et demie - Traduction anglaise – Linguee

Et vous pourrez même y trouver toutes les orthographes ;-)))
La traduction automatique aide... mais a encore quelques progrès à faire.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Merci beaucoup
Thank you very much


----------



## Maître Capello

_3 heures et demi*e*_ ← because _demie_ is an adjective agreeing with _heure_, which is feminine
_3 heures et quart_ ← because _quart_ is a masculine noun

See also heure(s) + et quart / et demie / moins (le) quart / pile / précise(s) / quinze / trente / etc. - façons de dire l'heure in the Français Seulement forum.



olivier68 said:


> "demi" […] reste invariable devant un substantif mais s'accorde en genre (pas en nombre !)


On peut considérer qu'il s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le nom _heure_ (singulier) sous-entendu :

_3 heures et demie_ = 3 heures et *une* demi-*heure*


----------

